# mother had sex with daughter's teen bf, boys post their adventures online.



## Tuan (Jul 16, 2010)

> *A MOTHER was charged with seducing and molesting teenage boys - after  her alleged crimes came to light via social networking site Facebook.*
> 
> American Cathleen Miller, an administrative clerk, appeared in Chicago's  Bridgeview Cook County Courthouse where she was accused of providing  alcohol and marijuana to three teenage boys - all 14 or 15 years old -  before molesting them.
> 
> ...



bangin your 13 year old daughter bf is just


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 16, 2010)

Ugh theres no excuse for being that ugly. Throw the makeup book at her face. If she was cute it would be totally acceptable and excusable.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 16, 2010)

Send her to prison.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 16, 2010)

I like the story, seen it so many times in Hentai. 

If only this "live-action" one had a hot mom. Oh well.


----------



## Tuan (Jul 16, 2010)

Mexican God said:


> I like the story, seen it so many times in Hentai.
> 
> If only this "live-action" one had a hot mom. Oh well.




than the daughter join in? yeah? yeah?


----------



## Mist Beauty (Jul 16, 2010)

Extremely immoral. Pretty disappointing, and her face is nothing compared to Monica Lewinsky.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 16, 2010)

Those poor little guys.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 16, 2010)

> The pattern of abuse was exposed when Miller's 13-year-old daughter walked in on her mother and one of the boys having sex.



Wow...not only did it happen....the girl ended up actually seeing it happen. 

There sure have been a lot of female sex offenders in the news recently. Rather creepy.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 16, 2010)

Mist Beauty said:


> Extremely immoral. Pretty disappointing, and her face is nothing compared to Monica Lewinsky.



I fail to see the correlation seeing how Monica didn't fuck children.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 16, 2010)

Tuan said:


> than the daughter join in? yeah? yeah?



Only if the daughter and mother were hot.

Besides that, there would be no reason to initiate it.


----------



## Seisokumaru (Jul 16, 2010)

I guess if she gave me enough weed and booze I'd do her.

At 14 I would've done her sober.  Those boys deserve a high five.


----------



## TsekaTheKhan (Jul 16, 2010)

lol there's this really old MILF I've been wanting to fertilize. 

She's my friends mom, she's a total drunk and has wrinkles all over her face.

I'd still do her, I think I can seduce her too because she's always drunk and irrational.


----------



## Seisokumaru (Jul 16, 2010)

TsekaTheKhan said:


> lol there's this really old MILF I've been wanting to fertilize.
> 
> She's my friends mom, she's a total drunk and has wrinkles all over her face.
> 
> I'd still do her, I think I can seduce her too because she's always drunk and irrational.



Trust me, you wouldn't even have to try hard.  Just get her alone and ask her if she wants to have sex.  9 times out of 10, from your description, you'll be riding that before you can finish saying, "yes, I'm serious."


----------



## Draffut (Jul 16, 2010)

> "She's taken away the innocence of our children," one of the mothers said.



How deluded.


----------



## Cocatrola (Jul 16, 2010)

That's just sick :|


----------



## Griever (Jul 16, 2010)

Speaking as a man; i couldn't give a shit . Is it ever really too early for a male to have sex?, shit from the time i was 10 years old the main thing i thought about was sex.

Though she is ugly .....


----------



## Dante10 (Jul 16, 2010)

It's kinda like that guy who told on his super hot teacher, if this chick were actually attractive it would have been just like that previous incident.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 16, 2010)

The mom who wants to be cool by sleeping with her daughter's boyfriend and offering him and other teens alcohol and drugs. I've seen this type of news headlines too many times. 

Heck, I still remember that episode with Law and Order: SVU that fit this story to a "T"


----------



## Sillay (Jul 16, 2010)

Immoral, but I really doubt the boys had that much "innocence" in the first place.


----------



## KidLife10200 (Jul 16, 2010)

I wish one of my schoolmate's mom offered me alcohol and drugs and allowed me to fuck her.

Slap some make up on this bitch and I'll say let her go.

btw is there anywhere I can find this vid?


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 16, 2010)

> "She's taken away the innocence of our children," one of the mothers said.


Oh please.


----------



## muishot (Jul 16, 2010)

I would tap that ass.  She is not bad looking for a 40 year old MILF.  To those who say she is ugly, you have to consider what the media is trying to do to these people.  They will never look good in these kind of pictures, sort of like the mug shot.  Despite that she still looks good.

And the parents that said "she is taken the innocence of our children" are in denial much.

I am certain that the Father wanted to tap her ass as well.  However, he couldn't blackmail this woman to have sex with him because he wife also finds out about the scandal so he has to do what his wife expects of him.  The poor guy.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 16, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> Oh please.



Dammit Graham, I was just about to quote that with the same sentiments.

I lol'd when I read that part.


----------



## Soca (Jul 16, 2010)

soooo...

it's pretty much unacceptable because she's ugly right?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 16, 2010)

oh to be young again, at that age i'd love to bang an older chick,  gaining bragging rights to tell my friends while she go to prison. boys that age fantasize about this all the time. am i suppose to feel sorry for them?


----------



## Soca (Jul 16, 2010)

i would'nt feel sorry for them lol shit they learned early i wish i had that opportunity


----------



## Charizard (Jul 16, 2010)

these female "sex offenders" really need to start being more attractive.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 16, 2010)

Kinda fucked up to walk in on something like that. Her rep is gonna drop like a rock.


----------



## Fran (Jul 16, 2010)

> Miller's 13-year-old daughter walked in on her mother and one of the boys having sex.



EPIC MINDFUCK DO NOT WANT


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jul 16, 2010)

> "She's taken away the innocence of our children," one of the mothers said.



They look porn on your computer all the time.


----------



## dreams lie (Jul 16, 2010)

Why would boys want to fuck such an ugly thing?


----------



## Dolohov27 (Jul 16, 2010)

Send her to prison because she's ugly.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 16, 2010)

> Miller's 13-year-old daughter walked in on her mother and one of the boys having sex.



If you're gonna fuck underage boys atleast lock the door


----------



## Kusogitsune (Jul 16, 2010)

See? Porn is true!


----------



## Ceria (Jul 16, 2010)

Charizard said:


> these female "sex offenders" really need to start being more attractive.



any pics of the daughter? though... she's probably not much different than the mother...


----------



## Altron (Jul 17, 2010)

My regional manager at my work is like a total MILF who I would love to bang


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 17, 2010)

Lock up the mother as a sex offender, take the kids away.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 17, 2010)

Flawed Perfection said:


> Heck, I still remember that episode with Law and Order: SVU that fit this story to a "T"



Haha, I remember that episode. Good times.


----------



## Yellow (Jul 17, 2010)

> "She's taken away the innocence of our children," one of the mothers said.


14 year old boys are innocent? Since when?


----------



## Mintaka (Jul 17, 2010)

Yeah now that you've gotten out of it let's leave a datatrail leading straight to you and her shall we?

WHAT'S THE WORST THAT COULD HAPPEN!?


By the way WHY THE FUCK DO YOU CARE IF THEY ARE ATTRACTIVE!?  THEY ARE FUCKING CHILDREN YOU SPASTICS!!  They don't call someone a fucking sex offender for no goddamn reason.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm always conflicted when it's 14/15 years of age. Physically they are fine for sex and it's not like they weren't probably looking for pussy in their class and elsewhere. However, I do agree that they are still too immature from having sex (which means I'd punish them whether it was a 40 year old or another 14/15 year old). I agree she needs to be punished though, I just am always some conflicts with hebephile cases


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 17, 2010)

Her hideousness is morally reprehensible and she should be punished accordingly.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 17, 2010)




----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jul 17, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Those poor little guys.



Yeah , because we all know having sex is extremely traumatising for guys , right


----------



## alchemy1234 (Jul 17, 2010)

2 bad for them she wasn't hot.


----------



## dummy plug (Jul 17, 2010)

she should be jailed coz she aint hot


----------



## Litho (Jul 17, 2010)

nice!

*looks at picture*

Lock her up !


----------



## Tandaradei (Jul 17, 2010)

why coulndn't the OP put a "(ugly)" in the title?

I totally expected a hot milf


----------



## E (Jul 17, 2010)

what a stupid whore


----------



## hehey (Jul 17, 2010)

lol, "taken away the innocence of our children",.... sure she did, total nonsense.


----------



## moneeeb (Jul 17, 2010)

lucky boys.....its like their dream come true probably

but i am against the drugs and alcohol, that's just wrong and evil. she could have sex with them without the drugs....

and the bitch should learn to close and lock the door.....baka


----------



## Jagon Fox (Jul 17, 2010)

good. it's about time women pedophiles were being taken seriously. though i doubt the boys were innocent, it's still a terrible crime.


----------



## Jin-E (Jul 17, 2010)

In these threads, 50% of the replies consist of "i'd tap her" or something to that effect.



ane said:


> mom?


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Jul 17, 2010)

> "She's taken away the innocence of our children," one of the mothers said.



lol

I mean lol


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jul 17, 2010)

hehey said:


> lol, "taken away the innocence of our children",.... sure she did, total nonsense.



The only thing taken away here were those boys semen.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jul 17, 2010)

Jagon Fox said:


> good. it's about time women pedophiles were being taken seriously. though i doubt the boys were innocent, it's still a terrible crime.



Say it with me guys

CRIME MY ASS 




hehey said:


> lol, "taken away the innocence of our children",.... sure she did, total nonsense.



So they meant for them to never have sex then ?


----------



## Malware (Jul 17, 2010)

*sigh*  Yet another effed up news story.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jul 17, 2010)

That kid's a pimp


----------



## -Dargor- (Jul 17, 2010)

Tokoyami said:


> By the way WHY THE FUCK DO YOU CARE IF THEY ARE ATTRACTIVE!?  THEY ARE FUCKING CHILDREN YOU SPASTICS!!  They don't call someone a fucking sex offender for no goddamn reason.


You sir, can only be one of the 3 following things :

- A woman
- Gay
- Religious Zealot


That is all.

Guys WANT sex from the moment they can figure out where that hard penis is supposed to go. Girls however can go all the way to 20+ years old and still have never masturbated.

Young boys aren't the same as young girls (as far as craving for sex goes), every guy on the planet knows this, almost every guy on the planet has dreamt about banging a milf when they were 12ish.

The only thing left to determine is wheter or not she's a good catch 

Pretending otherwise is hypocrisy or plain ignorance of a boys' way of thinking. Not to mention in many "uncivilised" countries boys that age can start a family of their own.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 17, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Say it with me guys
> 
> CRIME MY ASS
> 
> ...



Come on.

It's not like they came on to her; she essentially got them drunk and high and molested them.  If some creep had gotten a girl drunk and high and then raped her, I'm sure a different tune would be flying.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jul 17, 2010)

Oh yeah cause I is so sure they never drank before , or smoked weed .

I never did either but that does not mean I didn't know people when I was at that age.....and as far as I remember , guys at that age can think only about sex , hell it's 90% of what they talk about .

Also I am a guy and I know how I felt back then so if I was to be calling "off with her head" it would be extremely hypocritical .


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jul 17, 2010)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Come on.
> 
> It's not like they came on to her; she essentially got them drunk and high and molested them.  If some creep had gotten a girl drunk and high and then raped her, I'm sure a different tune would be flying.



Stop being such a prude


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jul 17, 2010)

-Dargor- said:


> You sir, can only be one of the 3 following things :
> 
> - A woman
> - Gay
> ...



No truer words were ever uttered on the subject . You are now one of my most favourite posters on this forum 

@ Above posts :
And deary , you better listen to what he says , because you would not like Christopher Walkin when he's angry .


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jul 17, 2010)

-Dargor- said:


> You sir, can only be one of the 3 following things :
> 
> - A woman
> - Gay
> ...



He's an atheist. So much for your expert character profiling


----------



## Keile (Jul 17, 2010)

Seems fair. I'd fuck a mom if she gave me enough money to do it.


----------



## Han Solo (Jul 17, 2010)

She's a sex offender. Charge her and be done with it.


----------



## Thunder (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm sure those "innocent" boys were totally against the idea and will be traumatized for life. I mean, no guy thinks about sex at that age


----------



## Han Solo (Jul 17, 2010)

Would have loved to see the response if the genders were reversed.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 17, 2010)

I fucked my ex-s mom when I was eighteen.
Mind you, were weren't going out at the time and when I told him, he flipped the fuck out. Much lulz was had.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jul 17, 2010)

Han Solo said:


> Would have loved to see the response if the genders were reversed.



Bitches need to learn their trade at a young age ?


----------



## Sanity Check (Jul 17, 2010)

If sumo wrestlers can stay in their own _weight_ division.

Why can't these cradle robbers stay in their own _age_ division?


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jul 17, 2010)

Ishinoue said:


> See, women are pretty scary sometimes too.
> 
> I'm a WOMAN, by the way!



Yeah,deflowering boys 


SCARY SHIT


----------



## Han Solo (Jul 17, 2010)

Ishinoue said:


> See, women are pretty scary sometimes too.
> 
> I'm a WOMAN, by the way!



Ummm, how is fucking someone scary?


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jul 17, 2010)

Guro would like to have a word with you........


----------



## Han Solo (Jul 17, 2010)

Pffft, vore for life.


----------



## Mist Beauty (Jul 17, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> I fucked my ex-s mom when I was eighteen.
> Mind you, were weren't going out at the time and when I told *him, he* flipped the fuck out. Much lulz was had.



femaleXfemale interactions? i can see why much lulz was had


----------



## Ephemere (Jul 17, 2010)




----------



## Litho (Jul 17, 2010)

AAAAAHHHHHHH!

Don't _do_ that !

Dargor, you da man.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jul 17, 2010)

Very well preserved for a 40 year old.  

If the kids could *get it up* to that, I think they shouldn't be considered completely -innocent- of any wrongdoing.  

It takes one two** to horizontal polka.


----------



## Danchou (Jul 17, 2010)

It would not be bad if she was hot.


----------



## Soca (Jul 17, 2010)

Danchou said:


> It would not be bad if she was hot.



as said by almost everyone in this thread


----------



## Dark Saint (Jul 17, 2010)

Those poor boys, they couldn't resist not putting their dicks in her mouth.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jul 17, 2010)

1. The lady ain't that bad. Right now alot are saying "oh, I wouldn't fuck her,blah blah."...
REALLY? 
If a milf gave me free weed, free booze, and free pussy (the trifecta ), It would almost be my duty to fuck her, fuck if I was really attracted or not.

Plus, that is a mug-shot. I bet when she was bating, she threw on some pretty nice shit.


2. Girls are really starting to piss me the fuck off.
What's wrong with them? At thirteen this would have been the BEST DAY EVER for me, but if a girl was thirteen, they become victimized crying babies.
either they need to grow the fuck up... actually, no excuses. 

Also, to the female posters... you know this is the stuff of young boy's fantasies right? there is no such thing as an "innocent' 13 year old boy. There is hardly such a thing as an innocent 5 year old boy. we are just nasty. sorry. this should not be a crime, but a right of passage bestowed apon every 13 year old.

State ordered milfs to sleep with at 13. that is what I promise the people as president :yu


----------



## Danchou (Jul 17, 2010)

^
Well said.





Marcelle said:


> as said by almost everyone in this thread


I only check for my opinion. Good to see everyone agrees with me. :ho


----------



## Han Solo (Jul 17, 2010)

Lol, reminds me of the thread where people were saying they wished they were raped by that Russian woman.


----------



## Jin-E (Jul 17, 2010)

-Dargor- said:


> You sir, can only be one of the 3 following things :
> 
> - A woman
> - Gay
> ...



So if your kid had fucked a chick 3 times his age, you'd go "HIGH FIVE SON!"?


----------



## TSC (Jul 17, 2010)

Jin-E said:


> So if your kid had fucked a chick 3 times his age, you'd go "HIGH FIVE SON!"?



If the kid scored a hot chick of that age, I'm sure the father would be "proud" very much. The mother wouldn't obviously.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 17, 2010)

Jin-E;33859109 begin_of_the_skype_highlighting              33859109      end_of_the_skype_highlighting said:
			
		

> So if your kid had fucked a chick 3 times his age, you'd go "HIGH FIVE SON!"?



Is my son twelve?

Actually I've boned a woman three times my age once.

I wish somebody would high five me for it.


----------



## Jin-E (Jul 17, 2010)

TSC said:


> If the kid scored a hot chick of that age, I'm sure the father would be "proud" very much. The mother wouldn't obviously.



Even if that was true, what you seem to forget is the fact that the kid already had a GF and that he was not only cheating on her but he was boning her own mom. I'm sure most fathers wouldn't want their sons to turn into spineless ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) without moral principlesI know i certainly wouldn't


----------



## Zhariel (Jul 18, 2010)

I don't know if she took their innocence. The kid was on facebook, he's online. There's no innocence online.


----------



## Thunder (Jul 18, 2010)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> 1. The lady ain't that bad. Right now alot are saying "oh, I wouldn't fuck her,blah blah."...
> REALLY?
> If a milf gave me free weed, free booze, and free pussy (the trifecta ), It would almost be my duty to fuck her, fuck if I was really attracted or not.
> 
> ...


Agree 100% +reps


----------



## Kage (Jul 18, 2010)

shameless mom is shameless.

go molest and fuck a man with a dick as old as you are.

guess that's not cool enough.

ugh.


----------



## Mr Serenity (Jul 18, 2010)

I used all my 24 hours worth of rep on posts in this thread. Because any guy 14-15 who isn't a fucking pussy would of banged her after she gave gifts of weed, alcohol and spread her legs.


----------



## Grandia (Jul 18, 2010)

Damn these white women are freaks


----------



## Thunder (Jul 18, 2010)

Grandia said:


> Damn these white women are freaks



You say that like its a bad thing


----------



## SammyTehDuckie (Jul 18, 2010)

Lol?


----------



## Beerholder (Jul 18, 2010)

Oh dammit. I wish i had that chance  Seriously when you got the chance, and your a boy ( age doesnt matter, but its better if you have a BONER ) you must hit that milf hard, no excuses. Those boys surely had a nice day with that milf, and their father most be proud  Innocent '' 14 years old boys???? '' That makes me laugh hard everytime i see it.


----------



## Odoriko (Jul 18, 2010)

That slag is slagish.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 18, 2010)

> "She's taken away the innocence of our children," one of the mothers said.



lolwut? They accepted the alcohol. Something tells me they lost their innocence already.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 18, 2010)

dark messiah verdandi; said:
			
		

> 1. The lady ain't that bad. Right now alot are saying "oh, I wouldn't fuck her,blah blah."...
> REALLY?
> If a *milf* gave m-snip-



See, I'm gonna stop you right there
MILF

MILF people. It's not Mom I'd Like to Give Flowers.

If a milf milfs my milfing way, I'm gonna milf her milfs out, in a milfbeat.


----------



## Dylan (Jul 18, 2010)

WOW! I found the worst part is the FaceBook thing. 

Inbox (3):

1. Sorry I did your mom.
2. Hey, sorry I got molested by your mom.
3. The other night was fun.


----------



## Abinash Uzumaki (Jul 18, 2010)

i thought that they were raped at ripe age


----------



## Soca (Jul 18, 2010)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> 1. The lady ain't that bad. Right now alot are saying "oh, I wouldn't fuck her,blah blah."...
> REALLY?
> *If a milf gave me free weed, free booze, and free pussy (the trifecta ), It would almost be my duty to fuck her, fuck if I was really attracted or not.*
> 
> ...



how the fuck did i miss this lmao well said dude


----------



## Angel (Jul 18, 2010)

Another story like this


----------



## zuul (Jul 19, 2010)

It's digusting because she' ugly.

Everyone know that female pedophilia is okay as long as the female rapist is hott.




at NF's complaisance toward attractive female rapists. 

Anyway this one is also a bitch, even if the sudes has been legal, no one is a bit of self respect and love for its child would have fuck her daughter's BF.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 19, 2010)

yeah Ken Park was a good film




Banhammer said:


> Is my son twelve?
> 
> Actually I've boned a woman three times my age once.
> 
> I wish somebody would high five me for it.


----------



## KidLife10200 (Jul 19, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Is my son twelve?
> 
> Actually I've boned a woman three times my age once.
> 
> I wish somebody would high five me for it.



*High Fives*



Grandia said:


> Damn these white women are freaks



I know right? Don't you just fucking love it?


----------



## Мoon (Jul 19, 2010)

Is that a peach fuzz? LOL!
But I think I need to break this down a little.

Weed + Alcohol= looking at chicks, and I do mean any chick, as goddesses and "down" to have sexy time with them. 
I'm pretty sure those  kids enjoyed it, and if they didn't, they should be strong enough to stop it from happening. And notice that its *three teenage boys*. I mean, if they all had sex with her together then...This is wrong on both sides. Double team her?!


----------



## Ultimania (Jul 19, 2010)

Sick and sad.


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 19, 2010)

Damn it, where were all these sex starved older women when I was a boy?!


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jul 19, 2010)

At first, I thought I was in the BH because I saw all the virgins talking about sex


----------



## Proxy05 (Jul 19, 2010)

> "She does need some serious treatment involving some psychiatric issues that have developed," Mr Russell said.



You don't say... ??"


----------

